# Curtis 1238-6501 Molex Pigtale



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mcottrell said:


> i'm looking for a pigtail that I can plug into the Curtis 1238-6501 controller so I can reprogram it. Mine is only doing 10mph and I would love to get that to a more reasonable speed


Have you got the programmer or dongle/software?


----------



## mcottrell (Apr 13, 2016)

I do but I cant get it to connect to the controller. I would like to just unplug the car and plug in a pigtail to make sure its wired in correctly


----------



## mcottrell (Apr 13, 2016)

looks Like i need a AMP 776164-1 connector that has the correct pigtail


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out this thread about post #27: 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=749586#post749586


----------

